# D* Installer molests 4 yr old during install



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

http://www.kiontv.com/news/local/story.aspx?content_id=F8E8D703-F21B-4022-B2C9-EC79AFB9176002/19/03

Seaside (AP) - A Seaside cable company employee has been arrested for allegedly molesting a girl at a Santa Cruz home while he was there to install Direct T-V.

Anselmo Ursua is a registered sex offender. He works for a Seaside-based cable company.

Police say he was left alone in a room with two children when he was installing Direct T-V. They say he molested a little girl.

Police say they are worried he might have done the same thing to other children.

He's being held in the Santa Cruz County Jail.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I hope they lost the key. Sick bastard.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I vote they cut it off, stuff it down his throat, duct tape his mouth shut and let the bastard choke to death on his own vile implement of torture.


----------



## JStanton (Dec 5, 2002)

I wouldn't worry too much. It's my understanding that once he gets into the general prison population, he'll be wishing molestation was a capital crime.

- Jim


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Am I the only one who noted that a CABLE COMPANY EMPLOYEE was installing DirecTV??? If that isn't a misunderstanding on the reporter's part, then what is going on here?

And customers wonder why I tell them NEVER EVER to leave the room their kids are in nor allow them to wander out of their direct sight during my work. There are some sick bastards out there and as good and decent a person as I am, I would rather they were protective parents and distrusted me to the last, rather than careless inattentive yahoos like those who raised so many of the people I grew up with. What fine examples those clowns were.

I hope this dirtball is locked up for a long time.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

Other than that, 
How do they like the picture


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

I could never understand what pleasure someone gets from molesting an innocent child, who hasn't even hit puberty yet. This is just plain DISGUSTING.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raj2001 _
> *I could never understand what pleasure someone gets from molesting an innocent child, who hasn't even hit puberty yet. This is just plain DISGUSTING. *


 At the risk of disturbing knee-jerk taboos by even mentioning it, human physiological sexual development and mating instincts evolved hand in hand. Theories abound, but it would seem that females become reproductive earlier than males due to simple statistics: the earlier you pass on your genes the better because you may not live very long. Human males on the other hand are often fertile into their nineties and are a dime a dozen. Any can fertilize one female.

There is almost an instinctive drive in human males for younger females. And human physiological drives tend to affect human societal forms subtly, almost subconsciously. Humans ritualize and mythologize based on those drives.

Anyone ever cruise the adult section of their local video store and notice the huge supply of "barely legal" themed videos with women who in some cases literally turned eighteen the very morning of the filming? Ever notice some have a large selection of imported German "Seventeen" tapes? If this society lowered the age of consent for porn participation, there would almost certainly be a huge spike of purchases by people who you'd never suspect of having a thing for young girls. And at the risk of really setting people off, I guarantee you *if it was legal*, people would be clearing the shelves eagerly of tapes of thirteen year old girls getting it on.

I'm *NOT* getting into the discussion of whether this is right or wrong, moral or immoral. I'm just pointing out an ugly uncomfortable fact of human nature.

Personally, I think there's something *extremely* wrong with someone who can ignore overwhelming societal public disapproval and criminal prosecution risks never mind their own conscience and goes after a girl who isn't even remotely near sexual readiness and not only is their brain dangerously miswired, they are almost certainly suffering from psychological problems purely of thought and idea on top of it. And the longer they go on without professional treatment, the more mentally lost people like that get. Such people who cross the line usually prove themselves to be capable of doing it again and again, and given the human nature of growing numb to the same old thing, escalating it.

While porn does not cause child abuse and rape, the porn community is being insanely cynical by catering to the most taboo edge of sexual extemism and passing it off saying, "it's legal". So is being a total ******* to your fellow man but it doesn't improve society. All things not forbidden are NOT compulsory.

OTOH, we can always watch www.dailyrotten.com for evidence of the general ignorance of that statement.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by waydwolf _
> *
> 
> There is almost an instinctive drive in human males for younger females. And human physiological drives tend to affect human societal forms subtly, almost subconsciously. Humans ritualize and mythologize based on those drives.
> ...


I could understand teenagers, but a FOUR year old?


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

> Other than that,
> How do they like the picture


Jeff, that is wrong. Just wrong. :nono:

...

so why am I still laughing? :lol:


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by waydwolf _
> * Anyone ever cruise the adult section of their local video store and notice the huge supply of "barely legal" themed videos with women who in some cases literally turned eighteen the very morning of the filming? *


I'm really not in the habit of cruising the adult section of the video store, but I don't have to. All I have to do is open up my email. I don't even have to open the junk, all I have to do is run down the subject lines. "Barely legal," "Teens getting it for the first time," "My parents are gone and I just got my webcam," and those are the ones I can say on a "family site." "Lolita fascination" is alive and well, unfortunately.

While I'm not in favor of censorship, cable, DBS, and the internet, have all made access to porn a whole lot easier. I'm all for a healthy sex life, but IMO a lot of what is available today doesn't exactly fall into the category of "healthy. Someone who has actually ever ordered something off one of the adult channels would have to tell me just how weird things get there, but all I have to do is read the spam I get to know that there is some truly twisted stuff you can view on the net. All in the privacy of your own home. The problem has always been there. Predators have always targeted little boys and girls. But is the easy access people with such a tendency have today to such material and site that promote it increasing the problem? Are there people who in other times would have refrained from acting on those impulses because they knew it was outside the norm, outside of community standards, who are today acting on their desires because they are now aware of others, many others, who are just like them, who encourage them, support them?

There are a lot of sites today that have the "barely legal" teens. If an 18 year old makes a decision to be involved, it may be a very poor choice, but at least he/she has some idea of what they are doing. But there are also sites where those photographed are in no way legal. I got a piece of filth a couple of weeks ago that was obviously of underage children, inviting me to be a part of their network, sharing photos. I tried to report it, but no one seemed very interested. I don't know the answers, but we had better start asking the right questions and finding the answers, and quick.


----------



## Richssat (Jul 2, 2002)

Perhaps this will make the industry take a long hard look at becoming more professional and organized. I have worked for several companies where some of my co workers were ex cons. One of whom actually wound up getting locked up again when he went to install at the home of a police officer who had arrested him previously for residential burgulary. As far as I know none of them were sex offenders, but who knows. If the industry paid professional wages, trained their workers and FTLOG took a look at where these people had been then perhaps things like this sick act and thefts from peoples homes may not happen. Everyone just looks at the bottom line nowadays and could care less about the quality of the people representing their product.

Then again this happens with teachers, police officers, priests, politicians and people from every other walk of life. Some folks are wired wrong and no matter what checks are put in place they will slip thru. 

As for the compusion for men to desire younger women... I am as guilty of that as the next guy. Their is a cut off tho, 18 and older is it, bottom line. I simply can't understand the desire for contact like that with children. That is just sick and wrong. 

Yes, child molesters get what they deserve if they wind up in general prison population. I have family members in law enforcement who have told me some stories of what happens to pedophiles in the system. 

Change is needed....

RR


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

The church I pastor had a preschool until this year, and I still get faxes of all the sex offender listings in the area. I can't believe some of the places these guys are working. The one that floored me was the convicted sex offender working at another church. Wouldn't happen in my denomination. I know, I'm one of the guys who makes sure they don't.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I do not think that a sex offender should be able to get a job in which may end up being around children being in an area like a home.

I could understand a teenager that was at a mature stage but a 4 year old is rediculous.


----------



## Gemini365i (Sep 7, 2002)

Professioanlism and Sex? are u CRAZY? The industry is SEX ONLY... SEX SELLS!


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gemini365i _
> *Professioanlism and Sex? are u CRAZY? The industry is SEX ONLY... SEX SELLS! *


I don't think that is the profession we are talking about.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I agree, that was taken into different terms.


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm all for castrating this installer with a dull plastic spoon.

Having a sister in law enforcement, it's true. Once this "molester" gets to the Fed prison, and fellow inmates find out what it's in for, trust me...that will be justice enough for us, the outsiders.

--BearsFan


----------

